# Whats my chances?



## taffbats (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi
This is my first post, and found this place as I am thinking about moving to the States for a better life. I am a Brit and I am currently employed by a big US company, I work as a contractor in Iraq. I plan on being there for approx 2-3 years, then I would like to get to the US and set up a gun smithing business. I am actually a welder by trade. By the time I am finished in Iraq I will have enough capital to buy a property and settle business costs. What is the best way for me to emigrate there and start living the dream? Could i do it through my employer? I am 35 by the way. 
Any help appreciated.

Taff


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You could only go through your employer through an employer by means of an intercompany transfer.

To set up your own shop you will have to jump through the investment visa hoops.

What do you know about gunsmithing, the shooter/collector communities and the trade itself and the laws governing it?

Personally - if we cannot fix it the gun goes straight to the respective manufacturer be it in the US or overseas. I have never paid more then shipping/insurance. 

We live in "hunting heaven" and the only gunsmith to speak of within a 200 mile radius works at a hunting/gun shop during deer season which is roughly October through January.

Any custom work be it decorative or functional - all manufacturers offer it. The industry has greatly changed since the end of the "Brady Period". Have you kept up with it?

No, you cannot go into sales even with a Green Card. Check ATF's web site for details.


----------



## taffbats (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reply twosteps
Im a registered firearms dealer in the UK, and know the law inside out, obviously they will be different in the US, I was thinking of going into the rifle customising game, re-barreling, action blueprinting, etc and even thinking of making my own precision actions/complete rifles, targeted(parden the pun) at the benchrest crowd. Like I say this is a few years off yet, but wondered how difficult it is to get in? and what my chances were?
Cheers

Taff


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

taffbats said:


> Thanks for the reply twosteps
> Im a registered firearms dealer in the UK, and know the law inside out, obviously they will be different in the US, I was thinking of going into the rifle customising game, re-barreling, action blueprinting, etc and even thinking of making my own precision actions/complete rifles, targeted(parden the pun) at the benchrest crowd. Like I say this is a few years off yet, but wondered how difficult it is to get in? and what my chances were?
> Cheers
> 
> Taff


First thought is it sounds like a great E2 business provided you could also employ a couple of people. Second thought, however, is that your E2 status might not allow you the necessary licenses.


----------



## taffbats (Aug 18, 2008)

That may be a problem, i was hoping to work from a home workshop on my own to start with until things took off. I have been offered a mariage of coveiniance to get me in, but I dont want to go down that route!


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

taffbats said:


> Hi
> This is my first post, and found this place as I am thinking about moving to the States for a better life. I am a Brit and I am currently employed by a big US company, I work as a contractor in Iraq. I plan on being there for approx 2-3 years, then I would like to get to the US and set up a gun smithing business. I am actually a welder by trade. By the time I am finished in Iraq I will have enough capital to buy a property and settle business costs. What is the best way for me to emigrate there and start living the dream? Could i do it through my employer? I am 35 by the way.
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Taff


Hi Taff,
Welcome to the forum,
I was wondering if we might be able to help each other out?
I will shortly be looking to buy a large consignment of firearms and surface to air missiles as part of our Islands annual defence budget. Due to having no recognised currency as yet, I was wondering if it would be possible for us to trade using diamonds and slaves? 
I know this might sound slightly out of the ordinary, but they are quallity diamonds and very hard working slaves. We also have no problems in posting either of them to any part of the world you may decide to work from.

Let me know what you think?

Regards,

RicardoBlue


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

taffbats said:


> That may be a problem, i was hoping to work from a home workshop on my own to start with until things took off. I have been offered a mariage of coveiniance to get me in, but I dont want to go down that route!


There was a publicized case recently with a sweet Russian lady searching for one of those in LA through Craig's List. She bought the "husband" a shiny new Mustang for his trouble. Case was noteworthy because they also decoded to prosecute the US citizen rather than just the alien as they normally do.


----------



## taffbats (Aug 18, 2008)

Ricardo blue
Joke as you may, I could help you with the first part, however diamonds and slaves are no good to me in afraid.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

taffbats said:


> Thanks for the reply twosteps
> Im a registered firearms dealer in the UK, and know the law inside out, obviously they will be different in the US, I was thinking of going into the rifle customising game, re-barreling, action blueprinting, etc and even thinking of making my own precision actions/complete rifles, targeted(parden the pun) at the benchrest crowd. Like I say this is a few years off yet, but wondered how difficult it is to get in? and what my chances were?
> Cheers
> 
> Taff


As I said ATF. The bench rest crowd has their folks. Unless you have a following through various channels be it competition or word of mouth even with ATF approval it will be difficult. 

Being a UK dealer has nothing to do with obtaining a dealer's license here. As I said check ATF - to the best of my knowledge you have (amongst others) be a citizen. 
Customizing - have you checked what is out on the market lately? Some customized building-block toys are cheaper by the part then the official version. I am looking at one with a 500$ difference for the identical toy.
To get in with the crowd - talk their talk, know their folks ...
Your location has to be approved by ATF, state, city, county. One each headache:>) Be prepared for unannounced inspection visits at the weirdest hours.
One of your issues will be supplies. Kitchentable shops get prices above retail from some manufacturers. 
With the rumor of the days of the Brady Bill returning after the election things are interesting right now to say the least.
Visa/permits aside - how do you plan on being competitive with pricing and maintenance? Some of the large chains sell under wholesale.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

taffbats said:


> That may be a problem, i was hoping to work from a home workshop on my own to start with until things took off. I have been offered a mariage of coveiniance to get me in, but I dont want to go down that route!


In plain terms - forget about it. Both!
Sounds hard but it is true.


----------



## taffbats (Aug 18, 2008)

So are you saying that there are no 1 man workshops, that cannot make a living from precision gunsmithing, providing that there are no overheads I cant see it being a problem, I know of guys who do it here in the UK, even with our dire firearms regulations.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

taffbats said:


> So are you saying that there are no 1 man workshops, that cannot make a living from precision gunsmithing, providing that there are no overheads I cant see it being a problem, I know of guys who do it here in the UK, even with our dire firearms regulations.


Problems are:

1/ You don't have permission to live and work here.
2/ The only visa I could see you using through your work skills is the E2. This probably won't cut it for licensing, and it has the additional problem that you must employ folks with it -- a couple of folks at a minimum.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Just noticed the contractor in Iran bit. If you've got enough dosh, an EB5 is a possibility.


----------



## taffbats (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice fatbrit, obviously I am just dipping my toe in here, but will look into things more indepth a few years down the line.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

taffbats said:


> So are you saying that there are no 1 man workshops, that cannot make a living from precision gunsmithing, providing that there are no overheads I cant see it being a problem, I know of guys who do it here in the UK, even with our dire firearms regulations.



Please - disregard what is going on in the UK. This is a different playground.
You need the visa, the permits, the skills, the connections. You cannot just show up and "put out your shingle".
Your overhaed or no overhead is not the issue. It is visa and license.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Just noticed the contractor in Iran bit. If you've got enough dosh, an EB5 is a possibility.


Not in that department.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

taffbats said:


> Thanks for the advice fatbrit, obviously I am just dipping my toe in here, but will look into things more indepth a few years down the line.



You may not be following what is going on - it is getting tighter.


----------



## taffbats (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice twostep
Im not 100% sure yet if its the US id like to end up in, im thinking of any where theres a better lifestyle than the UK, good shooting, and where I could make a living from gunsmithing. Ive not rules out Canada, or Oz, but thought of the states first, Im sure its just as difficult to get in where ever I decide.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

taffbats said:


> Thanks for the advice twostep
> Im not 100% sure yet if its the US id like to end up in, im thinking of any where theres a better lifestyle than the UK, good shooting, and where I could make a living from gunsmithing. Ive not rules out Canada, or Oz, but thought of the states first, Im sure its just as difficult to get in where ever I decide.



Great shooting in some states, great hunting. Gun laws are getting tighter and tighter. Sport and hunting is taking on a more pricey, exclusive tag in a lot of places. Not that clays were ever cheap in Europe:>)
Working guns are not getting less expensive but start looking like lego systems. The good ol' Thompson Contender is something for the family archives nowadays. 
Fancies will always be fancies and their market will probably never change. How many Krieghoffs does a skeetshooter need? Rephrase - buy. I still have visions about a Drilling.


----------

